# Look what I got from Thailand....



## JumpinJackFarm (Jan 15, 2008)

Our friends recently came back from a vacation in Thailand ...

OH MY !!! look what they brought back for us...







[SIZE=12pt]Isn't it CUTE ...it's main body is a Coconut & it's a Bank



[/SIZE]






[SIZE=12pt]** I had to throw this in ....LOL...it's Jerry sunbathing today






[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]WHAT a nut ...it was like 30 degress ,,,though you really *could *feel the warmth of the Sun



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]* he was resting after cleaning out the stalls ... I love



my Stable Boy !



[/SIZE]


----------



## Emily's mom (Jan 15, 2008)

I absolutely love the donkey coconut bank, way cool!!

I also like the picture of your "stable boy" relaxing by the pool



.

Our yard looks as warm as yours


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 15, 2008)

Love the bank to cute.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 15, 2008)

hey, I like that bank..and that "stable boy"...looks like he could be relaxing in my backyard too, our yard looks just as "WARM".


----------



## crackerjackjack (Jan 15, 2008)

Cute bank, love it



I have nothing to complain about, no snow here yet, just cold. Make me appreciate our weather.


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jan 16, 2008)

*That is cute!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jan 16, 2008)

wow all the way from Thailand! your friends really like you!!! i can't imagine trying to pack that





hey if your stable boy is finished with your stalls, send him my way - we've got sun and NO SNOW!


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jan 16, 2008)

Cute bank!!



And... WOO HOO... nice sunbather picture



We are 45 here right now, and I've been soaking up that sun myself. Gosh, it's funny how when you've recently been through the below 0 windchills, 30's and 40's feel almost "balmy"


----------



## HobbsFarm (Jan 20, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]Nice stable boy girlfriend!!![/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]I love that bank too. That is something to treasure forever! [/SIZE]


----------

